
Why C++ is used intensively at USA Computing Olympiad all the years - ausjke
http://www.usaco.org/index.php?page=open14results
======
SlipperySlope
The solutions I viewed for the recent competition did not need C++, C would
have done fine. The problems could be modeled by arrays and most of the rather
small programs consisted of nested loops and conditions.

Reading the winning code gave no notion of what the corresponding problem was
about!

I will stick to Java for my 100,000 LOC application.

~~~
ausjke
I'm trying to set up a team for the competition and was thinking about which
language we should choose, then found out c++ is truly a dominant language in
the competition, maybe you can get some free data structures etc?

